# Help - moving from Singapore



## arais (Sep 30, 2007)

I will be moving from Singapore to Porto soon and feeling overwhelmed by the logistics. I plan to be there around three years.

Would anyone please help/advise me on the following:
1. Movers from Asia - any recommendation, good/bad experiences, things I should be careful about
2. Renting apartment - locations to consider, whether they come furnished/unfurnished, anything I should know beforehand
3. Buying car - advice on used/new car buying, dealers/agents/sellers, etc
4. Driving License registration - I am holding US driver's license; things I should know about getting local license.
5. Anything else good knowing

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arais (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps I was asking too much in my first post...

Any suggestion/recommendation on a mover? (moving from Asia to Portugal)
Will appreciate your help!


----------



## lee wilson (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,
I am an English lady with several properties I rent out in the Algarve, if you are interested in renting Long term I can offer assistance please let me no what sort of property you require.
Apartment/Villa etc I have a very good agent in the Algarve who deals with my property.
If you are looking do get in touch, Most if not all apartments & Villas will be fully furnished and this inc all white goods eg washing machine cooker F Freezer, balcony & pool.
Long term rental excl utility bills are approx 550 Eurs per month for a T2 which is a 2 bedroom with 1 or 2 baths kitchen & Lounge/diner.

Regards Lee


----------

